# Structural II exam results.



## xc1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone who took the SE II exam this October has received the results or heard anything yet?

I took SE II in Ohio. I know they have emailed the PE results in 12/16.

For the april exam they send out the SE II results 2 weeks after the PE (at least the "fail" letters).

yeah is my second shot at this exam.

Can anyone confirm that "PASS" resulst are sent by eMail and "FAIL" by letter?

Anyone received, or has heard about, a "FAIL" email?

Just wondering how much longer it will take for SE II.

good luck all.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 21, 2009)

In Oregon, they are mailed. However, I believe that more and more states are going the e-mail route with a follow up letter. It all depends on where you took the test (or at least where you applied to take the test).


----------



## xc1 (Dec 21, 2009)

McEngr said:


> In Oregon, they are mailed. However, I believe that more and more states are going the e-mail route with a follow up letter. It all depends on where you took the test (or at least where you applied to take the test).


In April i took it in Ohio, and got the "Fail" letter, no email at all.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 21, 2009)

xc1 said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > In Oregon, they are mailed. However, I believe that more and more states are going the e-mail route with a follow up letter. It all depends on where you took the test (or at least where you applied to take the test).
> ...


I recall that OH has since gone the e-mail route. Check your inbox, man. Good luck!


----------



## RM-270 (Dec 21, 2009)

Was just informed today (via e-mail) that I failed (first attempt). I live in South Carolina, and the regular PE takers found out their results last week.

Somewhat disappointed (and confused by the diagnostic).....but I guess I'll just try again.


----------



## xc1 (Dec 22, 2009)

RM-270 said:


> Was just informed today (via e-mail) that I failed (first attempt). I live in South Carolina, and the regular PE takers found out their results last week.
> Somewhat disappointed (and confused by the diagnostic).....but I guess I'll just try again.




Sorry to hear that. Is a tough exam. This is my second try at it.

Did you get the eMail from the state board or from the NCEES?

For april exam the diagnostic are a bit confusing also. is "minimum competence" enough to pass?

A freind of mine got her result on eMail yesterday from NCEES, she passed.

She took it in washington together with SE III. No results from SE III yet.

Who sends out the eMails? NCEES or the state boards?

Ohio had a board meeting on the 15th and the eMails were sent out on the 16th. They are meeting today again to discuss the exam results.

Can anyone who passed the PE exam in Ohio tell us who did the get the email from? NCEES or Ohio state board?


----------



## RM-270 (Dec 22, 2009)

xc1 said:


> RM-270 said:
> 
> 
> > Was just informed today (via e-mail) that I failed (first attempt). I live in South Carolina, and the regular PE takers found out their results last week.
> ...


I got the e-mail directly from NCEES. I guess I'll take another shot at this thing in April.

I will be curious to see the pass rates (they haven't posted them yet).


----------



## parthurvt (Dec 24, 2009)

So have any other states received their results?


----------



## xc1 (Dec 28, 2009)

parthurvt said:


> So have any other states received their results?


No word from OHIO yet. Neither from NCEES.

Anyone got their SE II results yet


----------



## RetrofiT (Dec 29, 2009)

xc1 said:


> RM-270 said:
> 
> 
> > Was just informed today (via e-mail) that I failed (first attempt). I live in South Carolina, and the regular PE takers found out their results last week.
> ...


Does your friend know/heard when she expects the SEIII results?


----------



## WoodSlinger (Dec 31, 2009)

Illinois SE II results are posted on Continental Testing's web site, for those who are interested.


----------



## parthurvt (Dec 31, 2009)

Structural 2 results are up for Texas, I passed!


----------



## pe2structural (Dec 31, 2009)

Passed too SE-II in TX. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## bcy (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats to those who passed!

Did anyone receive the SE-II result from the NV board? I noticed my file was changed from "SE" (it was a typo) to "CE/SE" before the new year, but couldn't really tell it was just a lucky typo or I passed. I have to wait for the black and white confirmation.


----------



## xc1 (Jan 13, 2010)

xc1 said:


> Anyone who took the SE II exam this October has received the results or heard anything yet?
> I took SE II in Ohio. I know they have emailed the PE results in 12/16.
> 
> For the april exam they send out the SE II results 2 weeks after the PE (at least the "fail" letters).
> ...



Ohio results for SE II were mailed. Passed. 

I havent heard anything from my freind that took SE3 in WA yet. from wht i know SE3 take longer then all of the other exams.

Good luck to all.


----------

